#  Vorstellungen >   ......und wieder eine neue! >

## angel1979

Hallo 
Also ich möchte mich auch vorstellen. 
Ich bin 27, alleinerziehende Mutti von 4 Kindern im alter von 9, 7, 5 und 2 jahren und geschieden.  
Ich bin durchs Eso Forum hier her gekommen.  :s_rose_for_u_cut:   
Liebe Grüße Birgit  :a_01angel_1:

----------


## Teetante

*Hallo Birgit! 
Herzlich willkommen in unserer Runde und viel Spaß hier im Forum! 
Liebe Grüße, Andrea*

----------


## angel1979

_Hallo Andrea!_  _Danke für die nette Begrüßung._   _Liebe Grüße Birgit_

----------


## Schneidi

Hallo angel 1979!
von mir auch  ein herzliches willkommen,bin auch ganz neu hier.Ich hab auch zwei kinder 12 und 15 jahre alt.Aber du bist ja ne junge Mutti mit 4 kindern,das ist bestimmt nicht leicht kann ich mir vorstellen.
PS.Ich bin auch schon seit jahren geschieden.
Ansonsten die besten Wünsche ... :dance_clap_leg_up:

----------


## günni

TOLL BIRGIT! 
hab auch 4 kindern....allerdings mittlerweile schon "fast" erwachsen :Smiley: 
32, 30, 28 u. 26 jährchen jung.... 
n haufen arbeit und geld....gell.... :eek!:  
günni

----------


## angel1979

> Hallo angel 1979! von mir auch ein herzliches willkommen,bin auch ganz neu hier.Ich hab auch zwei kinder 12 und 15 jahre alt.Aber du bist ja ne junge Mutti mit 4 kindern,das ist bestimmt nicht leicht kann ich mir vorstellen. PS.Ich bin auch schon seit jahren geschieden. Ansonsten die besten Wünsche ...

   _Hallo Schneidi,_  _danke auch dir für die herzliche begrüßung. Ja stimmt bin eine junge Mutti, aber meine Kinder würde ich nicht mehr hergeben auch wenn es nicht immer leicht ist._ _Ps: Bin noch nicht so lange geschieden, ist jetzt fast 9 Monate her._  _Liebe Grüße Birgit_

----------


## angel1979

> TOLL BIRGIT! 
> hab auch 4 kindern....allerdings mittlerweile schon "fast" erwachsen
> 32, 30, 28 u. 26 jährchen jung.... 
> n haufen arbeit und geld....gell.... 
> günni

   _Hallo günni,_  _ja da hast du recht, ist n haufen Arbeit und vom Geld will ich mal gar ned reden, aber ein Leben ohne sie könnte ich mir auch nicht mehr vorstellen auch wenn ich sie manchmal auf den mond schießen könnte. Sie geben auch viel zurück und das ist sehr schön. _   _Liebe Grüße Birgit _

----------


## StarBuG

Hallo Birgit  :x_hello_3_cut:  
Herzlich willkommen in unserer netten "kleinen" Runde  :congratulations_2b_cut:  
Hast ja eine richtige Rasselbande zu Hause.
Aber Kinder sind schon was schönes. 
Hab heute bei meiner Arbeit im Saturn auch wieder ein soooooo süßes Kind gesehen (ca. 1Jahr).
Da merk ich immer, das ich das mit eigenen Kindern nicht mehr so auf die riesig lange Bank schieben sollte  :Grin:  
Ich wünsche dir auf jeden Fall viel Spass hier bei uns 
Liebe Grüße 
Michael

----------


## Elfe

Hallo zusammen,  der erste Schritt ist getan. Ich wählte dieses Forum aus, weil junge Menschen den alternativen Heilweisen Raum geben! Ich möchte meine Erfahrungen in dieser Richtung weiter geben. Mein Hauptinteressengebiet ist die Homöopathie und und und.... :Zwinker:  Soviel für's Erste. Ich wünsche Euch und mir einen fairen Austausch in vielfältiger Weise.  Ein Abendgruß von Elfe  :r_champion:

----------


## Elfe

Ich muß mich erst noch zurecht finden. Meine Vorstellung ist wohl am falschen Platz gelandet  :Augen rollen (sarkastisch):  
Läßt sich das ändern (verschieben)  :Huh?:   
LG Elfe

----------


## StarBuG

Huhu Elfe 
hast ja schon einen neuen Beitrag gemacht.
Ausserdem wäre es auch hier nicht schlimm gewesen  :Zwinker:  
Auch hier noch mal ein herzliches Willkommen in unserer netten "kleinen" Runde  :e_foreveryours_2hands_cut:  
Liebe Grüße 
Michael

----------


## Elfe

> Huhu Elfe 
> hast ja schon einen neuen Beitrag gemacht.
> Ausserdem wäre es auch hier nicht schlimm gewesen

 Und ich dachte schon, ich krieg Haue  :h_hit_3:

----------


## angel1979

_Hallo Elfe,_  _ist nicht so schlimm das du meine Vorstellung erwischt hast._  _Hallo Michael,_  _sage auch dir danke für die nette Begrüßung und ja kinder sind wirklich was wunderbares._ _Sehe es bei meinem letzten Sohn der ist 2 Jahre alt und der hat was an sich der begeistert alle leute und er ist ein richtiger Sonnenschein, er lacht fast immer._  _Liebe Grüße Birgit_

----------

